# Intrathecal Pump Refill



## PVAzCPC (May 13, 2011)

As a student coder, but full-time Medical Assistant in a Pain Management practice, I'm looking for some help with a real-life scenario I'm having trouble with, hoping someone has some experience with this and can answer my questions:

1) My doctor is going to refill a patient's IT pump as an in-patient today--Do we use the same codes as we would if we did it in the office?  I'm unsure about the encounter code for the inpatient visit, but will the 95991 (IT pump refill) and 62368 (ITP reprogramming) be the same (along with the J0475 for the actual refill kit)?

2) When we do the fills in office (and/or in patient), would we use a modifier 51 for multiple procedures when using 95991 and 62368? Don't see any "Exempt" on either of those codes...

Any help/opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## adamss (May 13, 2011)

Do you know of the company that manufactuers the pump?  Such as Medtronic, they usually have reimbursement lines that are very helpful. good luck


----------

